# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Συμβατικά Ε/Γ - Ο/Γ (Ropax Ships- Roll-On-Roll-Off-Passenger-ship/ferry) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Morocco Star [Prince, Prins Joachim]

## a.molos

> *Το εγ/ογ PRINS JOACHIM αγόρασε η EUROPEAN SEAWAYS*


Tρόικα για την European Seaways  :Fat:  ! Μετά τα θρυλικά Melody & Victory, ένα ακόμη πλοίο απο την κρατική DSB στα νερά της Αδριατικής για την εταιρεία  Αρκουμάνη.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eκπληκτικο βιντεο με το νεο αποκτημα

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNFfEPZjG-E

----------


## PORTO LAFIA

Αυτό με τον καθρέφτη να «ξεχειλίζει» από τα μάγουλα της πλώρης όσο και να είναι πρακτικό για τους εσωτερικούς χώρους, στο μάτι δύσκολα χωνεύεται.

----------


## BOBKING

το βαπόρι όχι μόνο είναι φανταστικό άλλα είναι τέλειο,διότι έχει μια πάρα πολύ καλή ηλικία(1980) διαθέτει κλειστή γέφυρα κάτι που σημαίνει ότι είναι μοντέρνο πλοίο,
διαθέτει κάγκελα σαν και αυτά των superfast κάτι που τα λέει όλα και ότι διαθέτει διπλό καταπέλτη κάτι πού το βοηθά περισσότερο στην δουλειά του και λόγω του μεγάλου μεγέθους του ,του δίνει άλλο αέρα και επίσης ότι διαθέτει μια ικανοποιητική  ταχύτητα γύρω στους 22,5 κόμπους   εγώ λέω ότι η εξής μετασκευή που πρέπει να του γίνει είναι στην πλώρη ώστε να συνδέεται αρμονικά με τον καθρέπτη  λίγο στην τσιμινιέρα να υπάρχει το κάτι διαφορετικό στο βαπόρι και τέλος λίγο στην πρύμνη ώστε να συνδέεται και πάλι αρμονικά πάλι με το σύνολο από εσωτερικούς χώρους δεν ξέρω όταν θα δω θα πω την άποψή μου

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Tρόικα για την European Seaways  ! Μετά τα θρυλικά Melody & Victory, ένα ακόμη πλοίο απο την κρατική DSB στα νερά της Αδριατικής για την εταιρεία  Αρκουμάνη.


 Οι Δανικοί Σιδηρόδρομοι (DSB) δεν έχουν πλέον καράβια.Το συγκεκριμένο αν κ προέρχεται από αυτούς,ανήκε στην Scandlines με την οποία δεν ξέρω αν έχουν σχέση.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Eκπληκτικο βιντεο με το νεο αποκτημα
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aNFfEPZjG-E


 Φανταστικό,το βαπόρι πλώρα είναι της ΤΤ Linie, PETER PAN ή αδελφό.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> το βαπόρι όχι μόνο είναι φανταστικό άλλα είναι τέλειο,διότι έχει μια πάρα πολύ καλή ηλικία(1980) διαθέτει κλειστή γέφυρα κάτι που σημαίνει ότι είναι μοντέρνο πλοίο,
> διαθέτει κάγκελα σαν και αυτά των superfast κάτι που τα λέει όλα και ότι διαθέτει διπλό καταπέλτη κάτι πού το βοηθά περισσότερο στην δουλειά του και λόγω του μεγάλου μεγέθους του ,του δίνει άλλο αέρα και επίσης ότι διαθέτει μια ικανοποιητική  ταχύτητα γύρω στους 22,5 κόμπους   εγώ λέω ότι η εξής μετασκευή που πρέπει να του γίνει είναι στην πλώρη ώστε να συνδέεται αρμονικά με τον καθρέπτη  λίγο στην τσιμινιέρα να υπάρχει το κάτι διαφορετικό στο βαπόρι και τέλος λίγο στην πρύμνη ώστε να συνδέεται και πάλι αρμονικά πάλι με το σύνολο από εσωτερικούς χώρους δεν ξέρω όταν θα δω θα πω την άποψή μου


Το βαπόρι δεν είναι καινούργιο,έχει καλή ηλικία γιά τα εδώ δεδομένα κ υποτίθεται εκεί πάνω τα συντηρούν καλά.Οι κλειστές γέφυρες μπαίνουν στα γιαπωνέζικα από το 1930 κ στα βορειοευρωπαϊκά απο το 1970 κ έχει να κάνει πρώτα κ κύρια με τις καιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούν στις περιοχές αυτές.Άλλο αν αυτό διαδόθηκε αργότερα κ σήμερα σπάνια βλέπουμε φέρρυ,ρο-ρό ή κρουαζιερόπλοιο με ανοικτή γέφυρα.Τα κάγκελα λέγονται ναυτικά "ρέλια" κ δεν είναι καθοριστικά της ηλικίας.Ότι χρειάζεται κάποιες επεμβάσεις γιά να "σπάσουν" λίγο οι γωνίες στο ακομοντέσιο συμφωνώ,το φουγάρο είναι μιά χαρά του δίνει επιβλητικότητα,στη πρύμη θέλει την συνήθη επέκταση καταστρωμάτων αλλά μην το παρακάνουν κ φυσικά καμπίνες που απ' όσο ξέρω δεν έχει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

prins_joachim_1980_1.jpg Πηγή faktaomfartyg

To πλοίο με την φορεσιά της DSB κ προ της μετασκευής του 2000 οπότε έπαψε να είναι τραινάδικο.Θα έλεγα έτσι όπως είναι σήμερα είναι πιό όμορφο.

Επειδή όμως εδώ μέσα έχουμε κ φίλους τραινολάτρες,ενημερωτικά αναφέρω ότι είχε 4 τροχιές συνολικά 500 μ. κ έπαιρνε το ισοδύναμο σε 18 επιβατάμαξες Intercity της DSB, μέγιστο βάρος ανά άξονα 16 τόν.Σαν σιδηροδρομικό φέρρυ έκανε εσωτερικό Δανίας. 

Το ένα από τα 2 αδελφά του,το AFRICA MERCY μετασκευάστηκε σε πλωτό νοσοκομείο γιά την Μercy Ships,γνωστή μας από το ANASTASIS.

----------


## BOBKING

> Το βαπόρι δεν είναι καινούργιο,έχει καλή ηλικία γιά τα εδώ δεδομένα κ υποτίθεται εκεί πάνω τα συντηρούν καλά.Οι κλειστές γέφυρες μπαίνουν στα γιαπωνέζικα από το 1930 κ στα βορειοευρωπαϊκά απο το 1970 κ έχει να κάνει πρώτα κ κύρια με τις καιρικές συνθήκες που επικρατούν στις περιοχές αυτές.Άλλο αν αυτό διαδόθηκε αργότερα κ σήμερα σπάνια βλέπουμε φέρρυ,ρο-ρό ή κρουαζιερόπλοιο με ανοικτή γέφυρα.Τα κάγκελα λέγονται ναυτικά "ρέλια" κ δεν είναι καθοριστικά της ηλικίας.Ότι χρειάζεται κάποιες επεμβάσεις γιά να "σπάσουν" λίγο οι γωνίες στο ακομοντέσιο συμφωνώ,το φουγάρο είναι μιά χαρά του δίνει επιβλητικότητα,στη πρύμη θέλει την συνήθη επέκταση καταστρωμάτων αλλά μην το παρακάνουν κ φυσικά καμπίνες που απ' όσο ξέρω δεν έχει.


σε αυτά που λες φίλε μου εχεις απόλυτο δίκιο άλλα επειδή εδώ πέρα ένας απλός  επιβάτης θα  προτιμήσει αυτό τα χαρακτηριστικά  ,διότι τα έχει συνηθίσει περισσότερο σε πλοία μοντέρνα, από ηλικία το λέω ,επειδή τα περισσότερα πλοία  της εταιρίας όπως και να το πούμε δεν είχαν και τις καλύτερες ηλικίες και το τελευταίο που θα ήθελα να πω είναι ότι για την μετασκευή που είχα πει στην τσιμινιέρα είναι η δικιά μου γνώμη για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Ενα σχεδιο του προφιλ του πλοιου ως τρεναδικου , που αναφερει ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Καταγραφή.jpg

Υπαρχουν καποιες διαφορες, οπως το πιο χαμηλο φουγαρο ο πισω καταπελτης, αλα ρενετα

----------


## andria salamis

> Αυτό με τον καθρέφτη να «ξεχειλίζει» από τα μάγουλα της πλώρης όσο και να είναι πρακτικό για τους εσωτερικούς χώρους, στο μάτι δύσκολα χωνεύεται.


ο καθρέφτης ειναι χάλια,αισθητικά!

----------


## Blitz-X

> ο καθρέφτης ειναι χάλια,αισθητικά!


Ναι, είναι σαν αυθαίρετο το κομοδέσιο μπροστά. *Αλλά*... σκεφτείτε να κάθεσαι σε μια από τις πλωριές γωνιές του σαλονιού στην πολυθρονάρα σου, να απολαμβάνεις τον καφέ σου και να μην έχεις μπροστά σου σχεδόν τίποτα να εμποδίζει τη θέα, σχεδόν ούτε την πλώρη (σαν να είσαι σε βαρδιόλα). Και νά 'χει και καιρό... Αρχοντιά !!!  :Fat: 

*ΜΦΧ*

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Eτσι ειναι.....

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ε


> Ενα σχεδιο του προφιλ του πλοιου ως τρεναδικου , που αναφερει ο ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 173624
> 
> Υπαρχουν καποιες διαφορες, οπως το πιο χαμηλο φουγαρο ο πισω καταπελτης, αλα ρενετα


Δεν είχε καταπέλτη διότι αυτά πέφτουν σε linkspan κ κομπλάρουν οι γραμμές.
Aπό όσο βλέπω κ στη φωτό που ανέβασα,πρόκειται γιά πόρτα που σηκώνεται κ όχι πραγματικό stern visor όπως είχαν ΟΜΗΡΟΣ,PENETTA,PALOMA (συμπτωματικά όλα αυτά προέρχονταν από τους προγόνους της Scandlines) ειδικά στο ΡΕΝΕΤΤΑ σηκωνόταν όλη η πρύμη!

Κ φυσικά πηδάλιο πλώρα όπως συνήθως στα τραινάδικα.Επίσης προσπαθώ να καταλάβω σε τι χρησιμεύουν τα 2 κρένια στο τελευταίο ντεκ.

----------


## despo

Ο 'Πρίγκηπας' (Prince) τελείωσε την αποστολή του στα δρομολόγια μεταξύ Gedser - Rostock και λογικά πρέπει σύντομα να παραδοθεί στους νέους του πλοιοκτήτες. Οι πληροφορίες λένε οτι στη συνέχεια θα κατευθυνθεί σε ναυπηγείο στην Ισπανία προκειμένου να του προστεθούν καμπίνες. Οπότε καλό θα είναι οι διαχειριστές να ανοίξουν την δικιά του ενότητα για το πλοίο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο φαίνεται να το έχει αγοράσει η Europeanseaways.com. Εχθές έφυγε από το Rostock με Κυπριακή σημαία και όπως λέει στο AIS του προορισμός του είναι ο Πειραιάς που θα φτάσει στις 05/06/2016 10.00 UTC. Για να δούμε ....τι θα δούμε!!!!!

PRINS JOACHIM 01 27-05-2016.jpg
Τώρα εκπέμπει σαν .....PRINCE. Μάλλον αυτό το όνομα θα πάρει.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> PRINS JOACHIM 01 27-05-2016.jpg
> Τώρα εκπέμπει σαν .....PRINCE. Μάλλον αυτό το όνομα θα πάρει.


Kαλώς να μας έλθει ο βάπορας.'Οσο γιά το όνομα,με τον Αρκουμάνη ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.

----------


## despo

> Kαλώς να μας έλθει ο βάπορας.'Οσο γιά το όνομα,με τον Αρκουμάνη ποτέ δεν ξέρεις.


Και βέβαια ποτέ δεν ξέρεις, αλλά επειδή και στο σύστημα κρατήσεων λέει Prince, τουλάχιστον μεχρι το φθινόπωρο θα έχει αυτό το όνομα. Μετά βλεπουμε  :Untroubled:

----------


## despo

Πράγματι το πλοίο, οπως δείχνει το ΑΙΣ, έχει πορεία για Πειραιά. Μακάρι να αλλάξουν τα σχέδια του πλοιοκτήτη και η όποια μετασκευή να γίνει εδώ.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πράγματι το πλοίο, οπως δείχνει το ΑΙΣ, έχει πορεία για Πειραιά. Μακάρι να αλλάξουν τα σχέδια του πλοιοκτήτη και η όποια μετασκευή να γίνει εδώ.


Λογικά εδώ θα γίνει,άκουσα ότι έχει φορτώσει καμπίνες από Κίνα.

----------


## pantelis2009

Τώρα περνάει το στενό του Γιβραλτάρ και για πρώτη φορά αν δεν κάνω λάθος μπαίνει στη Μεσόγειο. Προφανώς πρέπει να πάει μάλλον στο λιμάνι της Algeciras για ανεφοδιασμό. Καλώς να μας έλθει.

----------


## dionisos

Απεπλευσε απο το ALGESIRAS μετα τον ανεφοδιασμο του και με ταχυτητα γυρω στα 15 αναμενεται στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ στις 4/6 και ωρα 12.00. Καλο ταξειδι και με το καλο να μας ερθει.

----------


## dionisos

Οπως φαινεται και στο ΑΙΣ το πλοιο εχει αυξησει ταχυτητα στα 18.5 μιλια περιπου και εχει αλλαξει η μερα και ωρα αφιξης στον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 6/6 05.00. Με το καλο να ερθει

----------


## dionisos

Απ'οτι φαινεται στο ΑΙΣ το πλοιο εφθασε στο ν ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ . Τωρα βρισκεται εξω απο το λιμανι μαλλον περιμενει Πλοηγο. Καλως μασ ηρθε

----------


## andria salamis

9 Η ωρα εφθασε μέχρι τωρα 2,5 ωρες μετα κανει βολτες,πισω απο την ψυταλλεια,
βαρεθηκα να περιμένω,για μια ποιο καλή φωτο!!!!

P1060103.JPG

----------


## Nautilia News

PRINS JOACHIM.jpg

*PRINCE: “Έφτασε στον Πειραιά το νέο απόκτημα της European Seaways”*

----------


## pantelis2009

Ας δούμε το Prince λίγα λεπτά μετά αφού έδεσε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας. Καλώς μας ήρθε το πλοίο.

PRINCE-04-06-06-2016_2.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

...Αυτή ή αντιαισθητικη 
εικόνα του  καθρέφτη με ακατωνει ελπίζω να μην παραμείνει έτσι γιατί θα μου θυμίζει το άνθη μαρίνα ...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Σε μία σημερινή φωτό από τα Αμπελάκια της Σαλαμίνας.

IMG_0307.jpg
_Σαλαμίνα - 11/06/2016_

----------


## pantelis2009

Προχθές το πρωί με το μηχανισμό της πλώρης σηκωμένο, στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου που βρίσκεται. Στις 15/06 είχε πάει δίπλα του το εφοδιαστικό ECO SAILOR (δεν ξέρω τον λόγο).

PRINCE-09-19-06-2016.jpg

----------


## pantelis2009

Εχθές κατά τις 22.00 μ.μ έφυγε το πλοίο από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου με κατεύθυνση όπως γράφει στο AIS του την Ηγουμενίτσα. Αυτή την ώρα πλησιάζει στο στενό της Ελαφονήσου με 9,1 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Εχθές κατά τις 22.00 μ.μ έφυγε το πλοίο από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου με κατεύθυνση όπως γράφει στο AIS του την Ηγουμενίτσα. Αυτή την ώρα πλησιάζει στο στενό της Ελαφονήσου με 9,1 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.


Ψεκάστε,σκουπίστε,τελειώσατε δλδ.Να έβαλε τις καμπίνες τόσο γρήγορα;;;
Mήπως έκανε τα απαραίτητα γιά να προλάβει την σαιζόν κ μετά τον χειμώνα βλέπουμε;;
Όχι σαν κάτι άλλα που το κωλοβαράνε...κ θα ξεκινούσαν Γενάρη μήνα λέει!
Είπα κ εγώ ότι θα το βλέπαμε στο Πέραμα,στη δεξαμενή :Frown New: .

----------


## pantelis2009

Μπαίνοντας πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, συναντήθηκε με το όμορφο ¶γιος Σπυρίδων......και να το αποτέλεσμα.

PRINCE-12-09-07-2016.jpg

----------


## SteliosK

> Μπαίνοντας πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, συναντήθηκε με το όμορφο ¶γιος Σπυρίδων......και να το αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> PRINCE-12-09-07-2016.jpg


Eυχαριστούμε Παντελή για την ανταπόκριση!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Μπαίνοντας πριν από λίγο στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, συναντήθηκε με το όμορφο ¶γιος Σπυρίδων......και να το αποτέλεσμα.
> 
> PRINCE-12-09-07-2016.jpg


 Φίλε ευχαριστούμε γιά τη φωτό αυτού του επιβλητικού βαποριού.

----------


## express adonis

Υπεροχο πλοιο που μας θυμιζει καπτα-μακη....η πισω γεφυρα λειτουργει η ειναι διακοσμητικη πλεον???

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Υπεροχο πλοιο που μας θυμιζει καπτα-μακη....η πισω γεφυρα λειτουργει η ειναι διακοσμητικη πλεον???


Σε όλα τα τραινάδικα που έρχονται εδώ η πρυμνιά γέφυρα δεν χρησιμοποιείται.Αν δεν την ξηλώσουν σε κάποια μετασκευή,το πολύ-πολύ να γίνει αποθήκη!

----------


## express adonis

> Σε όλα τα τραινάδικα που έρχονται εδώ η πρυμνιά γέφυρα δεν χρησιμοποιείται.Αν δεν την ξηλώσουν σε κάποια μετασκευή,το πολύ-πολύ να γίνει αποθήκη!


ωραιος βικτωρα...πολυ ωραιο βαπορι...

----------


## pantelis2009

¶λλη μία από την πρώτη είσοδο του στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Για όλους τους φίλους του. 

PRINCE-13-09-07-2016.jpg

----------


## express adonis

> ¶λλη μία από την πρώτη είσοδο του στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Για όλους τους φίλους του. 
> 
> PRINCE-13-09-07-2016.jpg


τα σπαει...φερνει αλλο αερα και απ οτι δειχνει δεν αλλαξε τιποτα σην εμφανιση..ουτε βιδα δεν πρεπει να μπηκε!!

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> ¶λλη μία από την πρώτη είσοδο του στην Ηγουμενίτσα. Για όλους τους φίλους του. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 176747


K γαμώ τις φωτό φίλε.Πολύ βάπορας.

----------


## juanito

Με 20.7 κατέβαινε σήμερα από Πριντεζι ο βαπορας. Η πρυμνια γέφυρα έγινε καμπίνες κατά την διάρκεια της μετάσκευης του πλοίου στην Σαλαμίνα

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η πρυμνια γέφυρα έγινε καμπίνες κατά την διάρκεια της μετάσκευης του πλοίου στην Σαλαμίνα


Μετασκευή στην Σαλαμίνα ??? Πότε έγινε μετασκευή στο πλοίο και δεν το πήραμε χαμπάρι ??? Εκτός πιά κι αν μία οποιαδήποτε εργασία την .....βαπτίζουμε μετασκευή !!!!!

----------


## despo

> Μετασκευή στην Σαλαμίνα ??? Πότε έγινε μετασκευή στο πλοίο και δεν το πήραμε χαμπάρι ??? Εκτός πιά κι αν μία οποιαδήποτε εργασία την .....βαπτίζουμε μετασκευή !!!!!


Σωστα, δεν έγινε μετασκευή - το μόνο που έκαναν ηταν η τοποθέτηση 'προκατ' καμπινών, για τις οποίες ηδη άκουσα καποια οχι καλά σχόλια...

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Με 20.7 κατέβαινε σήμερα από Πριντεζι ο βαπορας. Η πρυμνια γέφυρα έγινε καμπίνες κατά την διάρκεια της μετάσκευης του πλοίου στην Σαλαμίνα


Χλωμό να έγινε καμπίνες από όσο βλέπουμε στη φωτό του Παντελή.Αν είχαμε καμιά από πρύμα,πιό κοντινή θα βλέπαμε αν κ τι είδους κοπτοραπτική έγινε!

----------


## Nautilia News

*AFRICA MOROCCO LINK: “Πολύ κοντά στην απόκτηση του PRINCE της European Seaways”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...opean-seaways/ .

----------


## Apostolos

> Χλωμό να έγινε καμπίνες από όσο βλέπουμε στη φωτό του Παντελή.Αν είχαμε καμιά από πρύμα,πιό κοντινή θα βλέπαμε αν κ τι είδους κοπτοραπτική έγινε!


Όντως όπως αναφέρει ένα απο τα τελευταία Shippax έγιναν καμπίνες στην θέση της πρυμνιάς Γέφυρας

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Όντως όπως αναφέρει ένα απο τα τελευταία Shippax έγιναν καμπίνες στην θέση της πρυμνιάς Γέφυρας


Το γνωρίζω :Smile: ,έχω δει αυτό το CFI.Όλα`να τα περιμένεις από τον Αρκουμάνη.Εδώ που τα λέμε όμως,πολύ καραβολατρικές!

----------


## dionisos

Τωρα το πλοιο στον ΚΑΒΟ ΜΑΛΙΑ  με προορισμο τον ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ. Καλο υπολοιπο.

----------


## pantelis2009

Μετά από πολύωρη παραμονή ανοικτά από το λιμάνι του Πειραιά, τελικά πήγε και έδεσε στο ναυπηγείο Κόρου στα Αμπελάκια Σαλαμίνας.
Εδώ κατά τις 09.50 π.μ φωτογραφημένο από τα Σελήνια.

PRINCE-16-27-12-2016.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Και νομίζω πως είναι θέμα ημερών να παραδοθεί στην Attica και αμέσως μετά να αρχίζει να ετοιμάζεται για Ισπανία

----------


## mastrokostas

Το βαπόρι παραδόθηκε στην νέα του εταιρία ,και θα  ταξιδέψει με τα (χρώματα )της Blue Star !

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το βαπόρι παραδόθηκε στην νέα του εταιρία ,και θα  ταξιδέψει με τα (χρώματα )της Blue Star !


Βlue Star ή Αfrica Morocco ;;

----------


## BOBKING

> Βlue Star ή Αfrica Morocco ;;


Πληροφορίες που έχω λένε για Africa Marocco

----------


## SteliosK

> Πληροφορίες που έχω λένε για Africa Marocco



Σωστές είναι οι πληροφορίες σου. Το είχαμε αναφέρει και *εδώ* άλλωστε

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Πληροφορίες που έχω λένε για Africa Marocco


Mα αυτό ακριβώς εννοώ.Το έχουμε γράψει άλλωστε.

----------


## marioskef

Η αγορά έγινε δηλαδή απο την aml ή απο την αττικά για να ναυλωθεί στην aml?

----------


## BOBKING

> Η αγορά έγινε δηλαδή απο την aml ή απο την αττικά για να ναυλωθεί στην aml?


Η Superfast Blue Star AML ανήκουν στον όμιλο Attica. Οπότε το πλοίο αγοράστηκε από την AML που ανήκει στον όμιλο Attica

----------


## marioskef

Σε αντίθεση με blue star & superfast που ανήκουν σχεδόν έξω ολοκλήρου στη αττικά. Στην aml η αττικά εχει ποσοστό μειοψηφίας, σχοδεον 50%.

¶ρα επιβεβαιώνεις ότι η αγορά γίνεται απο την aml?

----------


## BOBKING

> Σε αντίθεση με blue star & superfast που ανήκουν σχεδόν έξω ολοκλήρου στη αττικά. Στην aml η αττικά εχει ποσοστό μειοψηφίας, σχοδεον 50%.
> 
> ¶ρα επιβεβαιώνεις ότι η αγορά γίνεται απο την aml?


Όσα λέω τόσα γνωρίζω. Το συνολικό ποσοστό που ανήκει η AML στην Attica δεν το γνωρίζω απλώς εγώ ανέφερα ότι το πλοίο εφόσον αγοράστηκε από την AML (Τουλάχιστον έτσι έχω ενημερωθεί) που ανήκει ένα μέρος της στην Attica τότε ανήκει ένα μέρος του πλοίου και στην Attica και στην AML παράλληλα. Οπότε ή το αγόρασε η Attica και το έδωσε στην AML ή η AML που ανήκει στην Attica το αγόρασε. Περισσότερες πληροφορίες δεν γνωρίζω και ούτε είμαι σε θέση να γνωρίζω κάτι ώστε να το επιβεβαιώσω. Το μόνο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα δουλέψει για την AML τώρα ποιος το αγόρασε για ποιόν δεν γνωρίζω.

----------


## pantelis2009

Και το νέο του όνομα όπως φαίνεται σε σημερινή του φωτογραφία από την Κυνόσουρα, είναι* Morocco Star* 

PRINCE-17-02-01-2017.jpg

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

Μπλε γράμματα... άρα θα μείνει λευκό;

----------


## hayabusa

Drone video από την άφιξη του πλοίου στον Πειραιά τα ξημερώματα της 27ης Δεκεμβρίου 2016  :Smile:

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Yπέροχο βαπόρι,υπέροχο βίντεο!

----------


## pantelis2009

Το Morocco Star έφυγε από το ναυπηγείο Κόρου στη Σαλαμίνα και έχει πάει στη ΝΑΥΣΙ. 

PRINCE-21-13-01-2017.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

H συσκευή του ΑΙS εκπέμπει κάπου από Μοσχάτο,Καλλιθέα...

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Ξεκίνησε το βάψιμο του πλοίου στα νέα του χρώματα. Εκτός από το "κλασσικό" μπλε, βλέπουμε και δύο μαύρες ρίγες στα ντεκ των επιβατών.

IMG_0184.jpg
_Πέραμα - 21/01/2017_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Έτοιμο στα νέα του χρώματα.

IMG_0137.jpg
_Πέραμα - 04/02/2017_

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Έτοιμο στα νέα του χρώματα.
> 
> IMG_0137.jpg
> _Πέραμα - 04/02/2017_


Έτσι που το έβαψαν,τονίζονται οι γωνίες που έχει.Δεν είναι το ίδιο μπλε με τα άλλα της ΑΜL.Ίσως τα ξαναβάψουν ομοιόμορφα.

Πάντως επί ΕS με το μπλε σκούρο πιό χαμηλά,το βαπόρι έδειχνε πιό όμορφο.

----------


## Apostolos

Τέτοιο "τούβλο" δεν έχω ματαδεί με καρίνα...
Η Ανθή Μαρίνα αρχίζει και μου φαίνεται ομορφούλα...

----------


## Nautilia News

*MOROCCO STAR: “Στη γραμμή Almer&#237;a-Nador από τον Απρίλιο”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...o-ton-aprilio/ .

----------


## pantelis2009

Στο AIS του γράφει Σκαραμαγκάς.

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο αναχώρησε από το Πέραμα με προορισμό όπως γράφει στο AIS του τη Μάλτα. Αυτή την ώρα ανοικτά από την Ύδρα με 14.9 μίλια. Καλή συνέχεια.

----------


## hayabusa

Και μια αεροφωτογραφία του πλοίου λίγο μετά την αναχώρησή του ανοιχτά του Πειραιά  :Smile: 

morocco star 1res.jpg

----------


## BOBKING

> Και μια αεροφωτογραφία του πλοίου λίγο μετά την αναχώρησή του ανοιχτά του Πειραιά 
> 
> morocco star 1res.jpg


Μαγική φωτογραφία!!!!!!!!! :Wink:

----------


## dionisos

Το πλοιο εφθασε στην MALTA και μπηκε κατ'ευθειαν στην δεξαμενη.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το πλοιο εφθασε στην MALTA και μπηκε κατ'ευθειαν στην δεξαμενη.


Εδώ στέλνουν τα δικά τους της ακροπλοϊας,αυτό δεν θα στείλουν που είναι στο δρόμο του η Μάλτα;;;

----------


## pantelis2009

> *MOROCCO STAR: “Στη γραμμή AlmerΓ*a-Nador από τον Απρίλιο”*
> 
> Διαβάστε περισσότερα http://www.nautilia.gr/eidiseis/akto...o-ton-aprilio/ .


Απ' ότι φαίνεται η εταιρεία AML δεν θα πάει σε αυτή τη γραμμή αλλά θα διπλώσει το Διαγόρας

----------


## hayabusa

Η αναχώρηση του πλοίου από τον Πειραιά σε ένα βίντεο από ψηλά !

----------


## pantelis2009

Το πλοίο τελείωσε με το δεξαμενισμό του στη Μάλτα και έβαλε πλώρη για TAGER όπως λέει στο AIS του.

----------


## Nautilia News

*MOROCCO STAR: “Τελικά δρομολογείται στη γραμμή Algeciras-Tanger Med!”*

Διαβάστε περισσότερα https://nautilia.gr/eidiseis/aktoplo...c%ce%ae-algec/ .

----------


## dionisos

Πριν μια ωρα εφθασε και εδεσε στο λιμανι της Ταγγερης. Καλα ταξειδια σε ΠΛοιο και Πληρωμα

----------


## threshtox

Το περασμένο Σάββατο μπήκε για λίγες ώρες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά (πρώτη φορά; ας με διορθώσει κάποιος), πριν φύγει για τα εξωτερικά.

MOROCCO STAR 044.jpg MOROCCO STAR 055.jpgMOROCCO STAR 060.jpgMOROCCO STAR 080.jpgMOROCCO STAR 100.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Το περασμένο Σάββατο μπήκε για λίγες ώρες στο λιμάνι του Πειραιά (πρώτη φορά; ας με διορθώσει κάποιος), πριν φύγει για τα εξωτερικά.
> 
> MOROCCO STAR 044.jpg MOROCCO STAR 055.jpgMOROCCO STAR 060.jpgMOROCCO STAR 080.jpgMOROCCO STAR 100.jpg


 'Οντως πρώτη φορά.Λόγω covid χάνουμε πολλές ευκαιρίες γιά φωτό.Ευχαριστούμε.
Πάντα μου άρεσαν οι ογκώδεις τσιμινιέρες,ωραίο δανέζικο βαπόρι.

----------


## PireasPiraeus

Η αναχώρηση απο αυτό το πέρασμα του απο το λιμάνι του Πειραιά

----------

